# Pony Appy Mare Confo IMAGE HEAVY



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

SHES HOME!  Just got back a couple hours ago with this little sweetheart! So excited to start working with her!! Anyway heres some info on her; she's 8yrs, green broke [I realize shes gotten started a bit late but I do care I got her because of this!], about 14.2ish hh, virtually untouched/desensitized to anything/spooky. This little cutie is going to be my new project and I think with work she'll be perfect! 
Anyway heres the conformation pics [I realize the halter is going in her eye in a few of the pictures, she wouldn't stand still long enough for me to fix it and have my sister take the picture! But after the picture was taken I'd readjust it]:


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

In a couple she looks a bit down hill, but in another couple she looks just fine! So...not sure if it's the ground  I think she's a cutie! Like you, I like projects!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Interesting conformation...is she a cross?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

Faceman said:


> Interesting conformation...is she a cross?


They said POA pony, but yeah I think cross. What does "interesting conformation" mean exactly? LOL


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

CecilliaB said:


> In a couple she looks a bit down hill, but in another couple she looks just fine! So...not sure if it's the ground  I think she's a cutie! Like you, I like projects!


I think she might be slightly, but I think it's mostly the ground.


----------



## Hasufel (Jun 9, 2011)

From what I can see form those pictures is that she has a thick neck and something about it seems wonky- probably just the pictures. She looks like she has a long back with a weaker loin. And a straight shoulder? Just my .02 cents- I may be way off.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

Hasufel said:


> From what I can see form those pictures is that she has a thick neck and something about it seems wonky- probably just the pictures. She looks like she has a long back with a weaker loin. And a straight shoulder? Just my .02 cents- I may be way off.


She does have a HUGE neck, I didn't think her shoulder was that straight but here's pictures of her in the summer I got from her old owner. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/potential-buy-critique-wanted-109829/ My camera isn't the best and with her fuzzy winter coat my camera was kinda like "Take good conformation pictures? Huh! You're funny." :wink:


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Okay here are my two cents, not that they are worth a hill of beans. lol

First off she has a huge thick neck and her face sort of has a mulish look to it. I think she is adorable though. Second, her legs look so tiny! Like she has these itty bitty legs holding up that huge body! The one photo seems like her (as you're looking at her) left foot turns slightly.

I don't really know anything about any of this so, it is just what I see. Also, I feel sorry for appy's as their manes and tales are so scraggly. My friends appy Vodka had the worst mane and tail. 

I love her coloring though. She is a beauty.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Sinister said:


> They said POA pony, but yeah I think cross. What does "interesting conformation" mean exactly? LOL


"Interesting" means odd in this case. She is very unbalanced - her front and rear almost appear to come from two different horses, which is why I asked if she was a cross. To put it otherwise, her front looks Shetland and her rear looks Appy.

That is not to say it is bad conformation - just different. Perhaps this is normal in POA's - not being a POA person, I don't know...


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm off the bandwagon, I freaking love her


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

MangoRoX87 said:


> I'm off the bandwagon, I freaking love her


Lol I'm on the same boat as you. :rofl:


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

These are some POA ponies I found on Google


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Sinister said:


> These are some POA ponies I found on Google


 
She looks a lot like that top one. Now don't get me wrong. I think she is really cute! 

What does POA stand for?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Pony of the Americas. http://www.poac.org/


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is a bit long in the back.. and she is not going to pop her knees up over fences due to the angle of her point of shoulder. However, she looks very useful and you will have some fun with this one!

When using a chain over a horse's nose the correct way is to run the chain through the near nose band ring, take a wrap around the nose band, then run it through the off nose band ring and then UP ALONG the Cheek Piece to the ring that attached to the throat piece and the crown piece on the off side. This is how you lead stallions and yearlings. 

Most leads with chains are made with the chain too short.. the chain should be 30 inches long so you can configure it correctly. Taking a single wrap around the nose band will allow the chain to get the horse's attention but will not allow the chain to do all the work and do severe damage to the nose or injure the skin. Learned this handling horses for yearling sales (Thorougbred race horses). Those young 'uns have to have all their skin intact.. but they are firey and you do need to be able to get their attention.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

PS: One of the best horses I ever knew was a POA and he lived and worked into his 30's.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

Not to change this to a "name my pretty pony" thread, but I'm thinking of naming her Annie and having her show name as Plain Jane, any thoughts? After the song Annie by Safteysuit ---> Safetysuit - Annie - YouTube


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

This little one doesn't have a name? Ah poor thing. I like Annie. Especially because she has a mule looking face to me and Annie is an awesome mule name.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

AndreaSctlnd said:


> This little one doesn't have a name? Ah poor thing. I like Annie. Especially because she has a mule looking face to me and Annie is an awesome mule name.


LOL :rofl:


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

What???? I honestly would LOVE to own a mule! They are so freaking adorable. And I would name her Annie or Sally if a girl and Hank or Harold if it was a boy. LOL


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

A very cute girl and a nice project for you. That said, she does look like two different horses. Place your hand over each half in the pics and you'll see why. She is a lot more horse up-front, than in the rear. She seems to toe out slightly, on all four feet. Moreso in the rear. She does seem to be pretty up-headed, which isn't necessarily a bad thing. She may be slightly down hill, but not enough to really consider. Looks to have clean legs. Certainly sports that usual scrawny tail of Appaloosas. She looks to be in fairly good condition and maybe a bit younger than 8?

Good luck with her and keep us posted. She's really pretty. 

Lizzie


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

AndreaSctlnd said:


> What???? I honestly would LOVE to own a mule! They are so freaking adorable. And I would name her Annie or Sally if a girl and Hank or Harold if it was a boy. LOL


Oh sorry I should have explained, but I was in class and completely forgot. Your comment reminded me of my cousin's mules whose names are Georgina and Jerald. :rofl:


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

FeatheredFeet said:


> A very cute girl and a nice project for you. That said, she does look like two different horses. Place your hand over each half in the pics and you'll see why. She is a lot more horse up-front, than in the rear. She seems to toe out slightly, on all four feet. Moreso in the rear. She does seem to be pretty up-headed, which isn't necessarily a bad thing. She may be slightly down hill, but not enough to really consider. Looks to have clean legs. Certainly sports that usual scrawny tail of Appaloosas. She looks to be in fairly good condition and maybe a bit younger than 8?
> 
> Good luck with her and keep us posted. She's really pretty.
> 
> Lizzie


She doesn't look too un-proportional in person, or I don't think she does. :? When I get her in shape and in the summer I'll post more pictures.  Yeah, I'm gonna MTG the cr*p out of it over the summer and try and find different supplements to help her hair grow. :lol: The previous owners bred her mother to get her and have owned her all her life. She acts younger too, but then again she hasn't had much done with her.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I doubt you will be able to do much with her tail, unless it has been chewed by other horses. Hair really is genetic in most breeds. Unless chewed, I'll bet her sire and/or dam, have similar tails. It's very common in Appy bred horses. You cannot grow hair, unless genetically disposed to having it. 

What are your plans for her?

Lizzie


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I think she looks cute, but I have no idea about her conformation. Though I am an avid Appy lover


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

FeatheredFeet said:


> I doubt you will be able to do much with her tail, unless it has been chewed by other horses. Hair really is genetic in most breeds. Unless chewed, I'll bet her sire and/or dam, have similar tails. It's very common in Appy bred horses. You cannot grow hair, unless genetically disposed to having it.
> 
> What are your plans for her?
> 
> Lizzie


Actually there are all kinds of supplements out there that help grow hair faster that actually work.  I have an Appy gelding that had a tail worse then hers and in a couple of years it's gotten to look like this: http://www.horseforum.com/members/28409/album/he-s-no-joker-[-joker-]-3443/joker-2010-23384/

She's going to be trained in dressage and maybe some jumping according to how well she is at it, and mostly a trail/pleasure horse.


----------

